
A Guy Who Saw Lincoln Get Shot Was on a TV Show in 1956 - darklighter3
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=I_iq5yzJ-Dk
======
mixmax
Here's another interesting episode of the same show (I've got a secret) - it's
a 17 year old Ray Kurzweil plaing the piano. His secret is that he wrote a
computer program that made the music he's playing. Pretty impressive for a 17
year old in 1965...

<http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=X4Neivqp2K4>

------
ck2
Apparently Atlantic is now combing Reddit for old news? Like six months ago
news?

~~~
JohnsonB
You mean combing for old game show footage on youtube? What does this have to
do with reddit?

~~~
waterlesscloud
There was a post on Reddit about this a year or so ago.

[http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/j97nn/til_an_...](http://www.reddit.com/r/todayilearned/comments/j97nn/til_an_eyewitness_of_the_lincoln_assassination/)

------
techietim
I'm not sure why the article is saying this video is _now_ on YouTube. The
video pages says it was uploaded in 2009.

~~~
foxhop
I thought the same thing. I guess they were reflecting that the man had
survived the times to find himself on a gameshow about 80 years later, and
about 60 years after that, the TV show found its way to youtube...

------
evanmoran
The man's story:

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Samuel_J._Seymour>

------
nthitz
$80 and pipe tobacco! What a prize

~~~
crander
$80 in 1956 is roughly $675 dollars today as calculated by CPI:
[http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%2480%20in%201956%20in%...](http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=%2480%20in%201956%20in%20present%20day%20dollars&t=crmtb01)

------
incision
It's somehow fitting that the YouTube user who posted this also has a number
of "OUR CATS..." videos.

~~~
foxhop
I'm happy they had the decency to disable comments. I've noticed youtube
comments are normally distasteful.

------
garazy
These crossovers of time are fascinating and interesting to research i.e.
people who used the internet before the airplane was invented.

------
sfall
They really got that really quickly, and it was sponsored by tobacco.

